
Ask HN: What's the current state of civic technology/innovation? - refrigerator
Seems like a really interesting area but I can&#x27;t find an awful lot of info about it online. There seem to be a few disjoint groups of people working on civic stuff, e.g. Alphabet&#x27;s Sidewalk Labs, but everyone seems quite stealthy atm.
======
ElitePowered
San Francisco has a really big push to improving its civic tech. They actually
have a CIO for the city itself. They're working on fast wifi available in all
public areas, technology to connect people through mesh networks, and tech
solutions to basic human problems.

It's interesting to see cities adapting tech.

------
skram
What type of civic technology/innovation?

Typically, the ecosystem around open data is much more forthcoming and, well,
open. Consider checking out
[http://slack.opendatacommunity.io/](http://slack.opendatacommunity.io/)

